

Alpha users wanted: Offline git push - mixonic

Howdy there!<p>I'm building out a daemon similar to http://pow.cx/ that can watch for git projects you want to push the next time you are online.<p>Great for road warrior types. Commit and offline-push when disconnected, and the next time you get online everything syncs right to the server. You don't need to remember which three projects you meant to push when you get back online. Just watch the growl notifications for which pushes succeeded and which couldn't push automatically. There may be an option to have it pull-then-push-if-no-conflict.<p>If you want to be an early user, post an email address here or email matt.beale@madhatted.com
======
pdenya
How are you handling conflicts?

~~~
mixonic
If the server is more up-to-date, your push will get rejected and a Growl-
style notification will reflect that. Simple.

I could see adding an option automating pulling before pushing, in which case
a local conflict could occur. In that case, restoring the local HEAD to what
it was before the pull would probably be the best behavior.

